# Dell Precision 470 Workstation



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

A teacher friend of mine offered for me to come raid a collection of old desktops that the school had decommissioned in the last few years today. I went looking for a new mythtv frontend that I could rip apart and mount to my wall behind my living room tv. Anyway, I picked out a small form factor HP from 2006ish and saw this monster Dell sitting in the corner. I opened it up and was surprised to see that it had two processor slots and 8 DIMM DDR2 slots. Found out it is a Dell Precision 470 Workstation/Server PC. I ended up taking it too and was curious what in the world I should do with it. Since I got this thing for free I dont mind putting some money into it if I can find the right size processor for it. From what I have read with both processors and the memory upgraded this thing is supposed to be a beast. So is it worth it to do anything to this and use it is a home server? It came with two 250Gb hard drives which I also want to upgrade to some 1Terrabytes and maybe run them in raid. And upgrade the AGP graphics card to whatever the best card would be. What are your thoughts?


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 11, 2011)

AGP slot, huh? Not that good, but at least better than PCI. You could either use it for gaming/video editing machine, or use it as a server. Totally up to you. A storage server wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

The agp is really the biggest downfall here. If I can find tbe right processor somewhere this thing should be a great server. I dont think the graphics card is worth upgrading considering my use but what do I need to get? 

Right now I'm looking at least getting
-second processor
-bigger hard drive
-additional memory
-new heatsink

The heatsink on the included processor is a big clunky dell contraption that is loud a can be. How much ram should I get though? It can take 16gb ecc ddr2 ram. How much is sufficient though for a home server? Also anything else that is a must have?


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

Dont know how I looked at this wrong but it I is actually a pcie slot for graphics. It can take two intel 771 3.6Ghz Xeon processors. The memory options on the documentation are really confusing me though, here is the pdf document link:  hopefully someone can point me towards what to order lol.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would must definitely use it as a file server.

I wouldn't get more than 4gigs of ram.

EDIT: your looking at getting 3200 DDR2 ram.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820134178

Just look inside the computer, and double check if this is right.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

As long as its fast I will be happy. I have a4 year old custom build that I dont really use any more, considering parting it out in order to do the upgrades I want to this. I use my laptops or tablet for everything so I dont have much use for my old desktop these days.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

mx344 said:


> I would must definitely use it as a file server.
> 
> I wouldn't get more than 4gigs of ram.
> 
> ...



Doesnt it have to be ecc ram? Thats what it says in the documentation but im not entirely sure what ecc ram is exactly... It also says it needs to be single rank memory. Again, this is a grey area for me...


----------



## mx344 (Oct 11, 2011)

opps, I skipped over that ;P

Yeah, generally servers use that kind of ram, its error correcting code.
hmm, ill look on other sites, newegg doesn't have any...

EDIT: so apparently that ram is kind of rare  cause the age, how much ram does it have already, cause a 2gig stick of ecc is 45 bucks...


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

mx344 said:


> opps, I skipped over that ;P
> 
> Yeah, generally servers use that kind of ram, its error correcting code.
> hmm, ill look on other sites, newegg doesn't have any...
> ...



I saw this on newegg, would it work? It has 2X512 installed now, so can i mix like a normal pc or do i have to install equal pairs? Ill pull some more exact numbers off of it in the morning too now that I know what im looking for. The documentation also mentioned installing a heat shroud and fan for 4+gigs of ram, is that necessary by todays standards? Seems like sorta overkill for only 4gigs.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

I can get these for $12 off ebay too, if these are good i might as well get two sets.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't think it can use that speed of ram, I think its limited to 400mhz.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

How about these?


----------



## mx344 (Oct 11, 2011)

Those look good :good:


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

According to the info from my dell service tag here I have a 2.6Ghz Xeon Nocona processor installed. I would like to get two 3.6Ghz processors and low and behold ebay has these However im curious if it is the same socket. I assume there can be different socket sizes even though its the same series, is that wrong?


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 11, 2011)

no. you need the socket 771 version. not the 604. They are not interchangeable.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> no. you need the socket 771 version. not the 604. They are not interchangeable.



Thats what I thought, poo that was a cheap deal for those. With this being the case then, will any LGA771 Xeon work? This whole server business is very confusing on the hardware side of things...


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 11, 2011)

this is the info from Dell 





			
				http://www.andovercg.com/datasheets/dell-precision-470-workstation.pdf said:
			
		

> Up to two 64-bit Intel® Xeon® dual-core or single-core processors with 800MHz front side bus and 2MB L2 cache per core; All Intel® Xeon processors support 64-bit computing with Intel Extended Memory 64 Technology


So, it seems as long as its a 800 MHZ FSB Socket 771 Xeon processor it will work.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got off the phone with dell tech support and they told me it will accept any Xeon 771 in these models:
Nocona Xeon. Irwindale Xeon, Paxville Xeon.

Now the hunt begins!

My only other question is do I need to buy a matching set or can I just buy one for now and add it with the single core processor I already have and get the second one later?


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 11, 2011)

the processor sets have to match. For example, you couldnt install a 2500 in one socket and a 2100 in the other.  They have to match. (sorry for the SB example, its all I could think of)


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

No it makes sense, Im currently winning a bid on a set of dual core 3Ghz 771 4M 1333 processors ebay. If I can get them both for $40 that wont be to bad.


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 11, 2011)

that would be quite a deal for two processors. 
Best of luck.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/170708387440?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

So weird, but I turned on hyperthreading in the bios and now my processor is being seen as two: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 Does hyperthreading somehow fake a dual core setup or what? Previously it only showed one.

Heres the benchmark reports too:
Summary
Computer
Processor	2x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz
Memory	1023MB (561MB used)
Operating System	Ubuntu 11.04
User Name	ryan (Ryan)
Date/Time	Tue 11 Oct 2011 11:27:45 AM EDT
Display
Resolution	1680x1050 pixels
OpenGL Renderer	Unknown
X11 Vendor	The X.Org Foundation
Multimedia
Audio Adapter	Audigy2 - SB Audigy 2 Platinum [SB0240P]


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 11, 2011)

well ht makes the cpu take info in through 2 lines instead of 1 like a normal core, so since intel cores are so fast it has the resources to do this and creates i think it was considered 1.3 cores or something like that.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 11, 2011)

Ok good to know. Anyone have suggestions for what used vifeo card I should look for? Something in the under 100 dollar range?


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 11, 2011)

if used then try for a 6870 or 6850, maybe a 6790, or you can get a new 6770 or 5770 (they just renamed it since it was already a very popular and powerful card so they didn't see the need to make a better one), they normally start closer to 115 but if you're lucky it will rebate down below it and some come with free games, 1 xfx (although they aren't good at rebates) comes with a stalker game and something else for free. you can also look at the gts2 and 450, and the gtx550ti and 550's, all just depends on luck with used cards.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 11, 2011)

gonna have to upgrade your power supply if you want that video card 
A 400 watter will do 

Graphics:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102952


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 12, 2011)

Its a 550 watt psu in it right now. My other computer had a 8600GT in it, so I dropped that in and it seems like it will do the trick. Full screen videos are playing jittery though hoping thats because of the processor being so slow. Once I upgrade that issue should go away right? I never had issues with it in my old computer. The Radeon seems like a good way to go though, I would ideally like to drop a blu-ray player in this thing once its all done.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 12, 2011)

well what brand is the 550w, it may be fine for the 8600gt but a newer more power hungry card could kill it and other stuff if it's from a bad manufacturer.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice, the 8600GT is a decent card.
I had a 8500GT and loved it, 

Your good on the psu then


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 12, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> well what brand is the 550w, it may be fine for the 8600gt but a newer more power hungry card could kill it and other stuff if it's from a bad manufacturer.



Its the stock Dell PSU that comes standard in the Precision 470. You think its alright to handle it? Ive left it on all day and ran benchmarks without any issues. It requires a special type of PSU due to the dual physical processors, it has a 24 pin and a 20 pin connectors.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 12, 2011)

Also, with the second processor, dell has a stock cpu shroud/heatsink/cover that is pretty expensive even on ebay. Does anyone know if I can get away with just using a standard heatsink and fan that fits the LGA 771 socket?


----------



## wolfeking (Oct 12, 2011)

If the computer is a full tower, or mid tower, then yes, you should be fine with any 771 compatible HSF. If it is a minitower (generally square and most people sit the monitor on top), then you will need the original HSF shroud for proper airflow.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 12, 2011)

massahwahl said:


> Its the stock Dell PSU that comes standard in the Precision 470. You think its alright to handle it? .



Whats the 12v amperage on the psu say?


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 12, 2011)

wolfeking said:


> If the computer is a full tower, or mid tower, then yes, you should be fine with any 771 compatible HSF. If it is a minitower (generally square and most people sit the monitor on top), then you will need the original HSF shroud for proper airflow.



Its a square tower that you would sit a monitor on but it is a freaking beast of a box. Although it opens on a hinge from the front so the heatsink could not be very tall without knocking into the top components. Ill double check the power supply specs tomorrow morning.


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 12, 2011)

i'd almost say since it is that way then do the ghetto fix where you leave that in then buy like the corsair cx430 or an antec basiq 350 or something and run its power cord through an open expansion slot and have it sitting there in the bottom of the case, not the most efficient or pretty fix but it would do the job if the case is big enough to fit it.

of course your post showed up after i posted so that pretty much destroys this idea.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 13, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> i'd almost say since it is that way then do the ghetto fix where you leave that in then buy like the corsair cx430 or an antec basiq 350 or something and run its power cord through an open expansion slot and have it sitting there in the bottom of the case, not the most efficient or pretty fix but it would do the job if the case is big enough to fit it.
> 
> of course your post showed up after i posted so that pretty much destroys this idea.



Im not sure what your talking about... 

Heres how the inside is set up:


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah i don't think you can really upgrade anything in there other than the cpus and ram, there's no room to add anything to that really, although you can fit a gfx card in there ther is no real way to get a psu that would work right in there.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 13, 2011)

From what im reading online too it sounds like I may be stuck using the Dell shroud, people are saying the motherboard will not boot without the stock fan due to a proprietary connector for the motherboard, about to go check that out.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 13, 2011)

mx344 said:


> Whats the 12v amperage on the psu say?



Theres 3 12v sections that say 16A


----------



## jonnyp11 (Oct 13, 2011)

that means that it peaks an output of 576w. can you tell us what brand this is from, it migh be able to handle a cheaper gfx card with that or whatever. and btw i can't remeber what the goal of this was and don't really want to re-read all the crap if you don't mind saying what you're currently looking to do, since i read the first post and it had like 20 ideas for it.


----------



## massahwahl (Oct 13, 2011)

jonnyp11 said:


> that means that it peaks an output of 576w. can you tell us what brand this is from, it migh be able to handle a cheaper gfx card with that or whatever. and btw i can't remeber what the goal of this was and don't really want to re-read all the crap if you don't mind saying what you're currently looking to do, since i read the first post and it had like 20 ideas for it.



Its a stock Dell PSU and people are running some pretty beefy cards on this machine. I want to do a media server with it, I put my 8600GT in it and it seems sufficient so Im going to focus on the Ram/Processors/ Heatsinks and Hard Drives for now.


----------

